# Puffer Pics



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone have any pictures of their puffer fish puffed up? Does this happen often? I always wondered about this. Please inform me and show me some pics...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not likely dude, puffers only puff out as a very last defence mechanism, it's extremely stressful to the fish and it can cause them serious harm as well. Naturally it doesn't happen often


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You mean like this?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Few more


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Yea...exactly like that. I thought they did that when they were threatened but I had no idea it could cause them injury nor did I know that they didn't do it often. Learn something new everyday. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lmao I love how puffers always have the smile on em hahah


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I totally agree with HighOctane but i have seen 2-3 times my T.Suvvatti "puffing" for some seconds when they are fighting for territories .I also thought that the fish might die but in all cases they where back to normal again.
I guess some spieces may tolerate the puffing more than otheres....


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

some guys fahaka blew up from puffing he has a 1 inch hole in him now. i forgot what forum it was.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

i heard that they die when they puff up? i guess thats not true


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sometimes they can die


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here is a link that shows a puffer that due to his puffing out has a small hole in his skin. Oh and the link is from Rudy (cichlidforums.com)

http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread.ph...&threadid=10828


----------

